# probiotics and nausea



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I started natures way probiotics reuteri(sp?) last week after a 2 week spell of being on antibiotics. I have IBS-C. I had some gas and bloating for the 1st few days which seems to have subsided a bit. For the last 2 days though I've had a little nausea and some loose stools. Is this normal or is it possible the probiotics are causing this? I've not taken probiotics before except for maybe a day here and there but not everyday for any length of time. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh yea, I also have this weird gnawing in my stomach in the morning that feels like a cross between hunger pangs and stomachache.


----------

